# Prestige Eventing Saddle



## EnzoEventer (Sep 19, 2011)

Reviews? 
I found a great deal on a used one. 

I event & regularly jump from 2' - 4' and need a saddle that has a forward enough flap for the bigger jumps. I have a Monoflap currently, and I was wondering the differences? What does it ride like?

I'm 5'5" with loooooooong legs, 105lbs & normally ride in a 17". 

Thanks!


----------

